# Boy’s blue spaceliner?



## justflyinlow (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, new to CABE and collecting bicycles. I cannot find anywhere that they made a blue boy’s/men’s spaceliner bicycle. I came across this one for sale locally. Does anyone know if there was a blue boy’s model? Any information is greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 26, 2021)

justflyinlow said:


> Hello, new to CABE and collecting bicycles. I cannot find anywhere that they made a blue boy’s/men’s spaceliner bicycle. I came across this one for sale locally. Does anyone know if there was a blue boy’s model? Any information is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Could be a repaint. I always thought they were Red from every 1 I have seen in person or online. I have seen the fork tips in a teal blue/green color but not tanks & racks. Maybe the gurus will confirm or correct me.


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

All the boys models I've seen have been red. The girls models that I've  seen were aqua/bluegreen.


----------



## Wheeler (Mar 26, 2021)

It looks like a pretty nice bike overall that someone has given some kind of attention to.
They are a great riding middleweight bike and here are points consider.
This one has been repainted as per lack of stencils on rack, crank cover bad red...
It is obviously missing light shroud(which is a hunt), paint absent on fork tips asks how the frame was cleaned up and condition of clear coat.
 Also assure correct fork rocker hardware.
Wheels appear to possibly have been respoked in a different pattern, so hubs likely rebuilt too.
Wrong seat, no biggy.
The chrome actually looks pretty great, it’s a super cool 55 year old frame with the near mythical fork and it’s 95% there.
They don’t make these anymore and it’s local!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 26, 2021)

I've been meaning to ask, Does that style of fork work well or just wobble and twist?   TIA


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

I had one on my ride for a while, but didn't notice any twist, and the rocker action didn't seem to travel much either. 
They look way cool though!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 26, 2021)

ian said:


> I had one on my ride for a while, but didn't notice any twist, and the rocker action didn't seem to travel much either.
> They look way cool though!



They do indeed look pretty cool. I bought a beehive Higgins for that reason. I haven't had it out for a ride yet but I heard the heavier guys saying they're mushy or compress with just sitting on them. I am 160 lbs & kinda got that feeling with the beehive but I figured I could add some sort of stiffer spring to the center. Imagine most Original springers are this way? Thanks for the info as a rat trap is something I want eventually too


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

I have one if you're interested.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 26, 2021)

ian said:


> I have one if you're interested.



Of course. I always like to know who's holding what & prices. If you want or feel like it; shoot me a pm with pics & price.


----------



## justflyinlow (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you everyone! Much appreciated!


----------



## Spiceliner (Nov 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Could be a repaint. I always thought they were Red from every 1 I have seen in person or online. I have seen the fork tips in a teal blue/green color but not tanks & racks. Maybe the gurus will confirm or correct me.



Teal was used for girls bikes.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 30, 2021)

Did I count correctly? Are those 28 spoke wheels rather than 36?


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> They do indeed look pretty cool. I bought a beehive Higgins for that reason. I haven't had it out for a ride yet but I heard the heavier guys saying they're mushy or compress with just sitting on them. I am 160 lbs & kinda got that feeling with the beehive but I figured I could add some sort of stiffer spring to the center. Imagine most Original springers are this way? Thanks for the info as a rat trap is something I want eventually too



I know the feeling. I have 1952 Schwinn with a springer fork. I weigh 210 and have to use a Whizzer spring on mine to keep from collapsing it while just sitting on it.


----------

